# Hungarian Cabbage Rolls



## bb53chevpro (Sep 29, 2008)

*Cabbage Rolls*
*3 to4 Heads of Cabbage (depending on size)*
*3 Medium onions**6 Cloves of garlic*
*2 Â½ Cups of Uncle Benâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]s Converted Rice*
*2 Tbls of Salt *
*1 Tbl of Black Pepper *
*1 Â½ Tbls of Seasonal Salt*
*2 Tbls of Fresh Hungarian Paprika*
*3 Lbs of Ground Pork*
*3 Lbs of Ground Beef*
*For Flavour add Pork Hocks or Ribs*
*Core out Cabbage and boil until cabbage leaves become soft and bendable*
*Chop onions and garlic together*
*Rice rinse with hot water until water is clear to reduce the starch*
*Add rice to the onions and garlic in large mixing bowl, add all meat and mix well*
*Add seasoning salt to mixture *
*Grab a cabbage leaf, a handfull of meat mix and roll into a neat cabbage roll.**Start with 1/2 roll around, then fold in sides, then finish rolling the balance*
*Place cabbage rolls in a large roasting pans with smoked hocks or ribs *
*Add water that was used to boil the cabbage so that the top row of rolls is touching water*
*Place the center leaves of cabbage on top of cabbage rolls to avoid burning*
*Bake at 350 Degrees for 1 Â½ hours*
*Rue*
*1/2 Cup of Flour*
*1 Tsp of Salt**4 oz. of Canola Oil*
*Brown flour, oil, and salt over medium heat, stirring frequently to a golden brown*
*Add 1 Â½ Tbls of Paprika to Rue*
*Add cold water to make just thin enough to roll off the spoon*
*Add one 700 ml of Spagetti Sauce*
*Add one 540 ml of Tomato Juice*
*Mix well*** If too thin add a can of Tomato paste*
*Remove top layer of cabbage and spread rue to cover the cabbage rolls *
*Add Rue and Place top layer of cabbage back to cover rolls and rue*
*cook for 1 hr*

*Sorry no pictures on this one. But they are great.*


----------



## cowgirl (Sep 29, 2008)

Andy, this sounds fantastic, can't wait to give them a try. Thank you so much for the recipe.


----------



## richtee (Sep 29, 2008)

Sigh... I miss my grandma. This is a REAL cabbage roll, folks. It's not an easy recipe- takes some dexterity and experience. But even if not perfect, it'll be great.


----------



## bb53chevpro (Sep 29, 2008)

Here is a picture of the rolls already finished. Found it one of my previous posts.
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...7&d=1202086259


----------



## cowgirl (Sep 29, 2008)

Andy... I so gotta make these.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Looks great! Thank you!


----------



## bassman (Sep 29, 2008)

Those look delicious!  I may have to try them.  Cooking for two is a little difficult, but I do have two freezers.


----------



## bb53chevpro (Sep 29, 2008)

And they do freeze well too. We have about 70 rolls in the freezer now.


----------



## lisacsco (Sep 29, 2008)

do you think they could be made without first boiling the cabbage?  will they cook as well?


----------



## mulepackin (Sep 29, 2008)

These look like, and the recipe sounds alot like what my grandma used to make. Again, if I can find time, I'll have to try these. Thanks.


----------



## waysideranch (Sep 29, 2008)

Andy those rolls look great.  I'll have to take your word.  My cooking skills probably couldn't pull those off.  Thanks for showing q-view.


----------



## chef_boy812 (Sep 29, 2008)

bb53,
That looks great, I can taste the memories now, even over the lump in my throat. I too miss grammy. when the church had thier fundraisers I remember the whole old lady crew turning out pan after pan of those tastey morsels. This is one of the family's lost recipes thank you, I have added it to the cookbook with credit to you. 

Richtee- Brother you are about 100 miles north of Toledo OH, Tony Packos makes a pretty mean cabbage roll, if just feel like driving instead of cooking. lol


----------



## bb53chevpro (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks to all that have viewed this.

Lisa, The purpose of boiling the cabbage first is to make the cabbage soft, and bendable. If this is not done, you will not be able to "roll" the cabbage without it snapping into 2 or more pcs.

Chef_boy. I have a few more Hungarian recipes that I will share that my grandmother and aunt has passed down. At this point they are not put on my pc. When I get a chance to do so, I will share them.


----------



## shellbellc (Sep 29, 2008)

Round here we call these halupki's.  I usually make once a year and different parties we go to serve them also.  I have a hunky friend who's mom makes them all the time...now I know you are going to turn your nose up on this, but he turned me on to putting a dollup of miracle whip on you plate and dipping it in the mw.  I thought it sounded disgusting too, but I tried it and it was excellent!!

BTW - my BIL is a caterer and he'll make these on request, instead of moiling his cabbage, he freezes it.  Says it make the leaves pliable without have to boil...haven't tried it yet be he does it all the time.


----------



## irish (Sep 29, 2008)

Sounds a lot like galumkis (polish version). Great in a crock pot.


----------



## jack2u2 (Sep 29, 2008)

My family is Polish and we had cabbage rolls on a regular basis. It has been a long time since I've had any, but your recipe has inspired me to get busy and make up a batch. Gonna have to buy extra cabbage though, so I can boil one batch and freeze the other. 
Thx for the recipe!


----------



## bb53chevpro (Sep 29, 2008)

Shellbellc, adding miracle whip doesn't like a bad idea..... I always plop a big scoop of sour cream on top of my cabbage rolls.   MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM- gooooood.


----------



## white cloud (Sep 29, 2008)

Boy those sure look good Andy, Thanks for the recipe. The wife and I just got done a few minutes ago making simple cabbage rolls ( not rolled ) in four foil pans to freeze. We still had a bunch of cabbage, onions and maters from the garden


----------



## alexy (Dec 29, 2013)

Bump to this one. I was looking for a recipie on here about dutch oven cabbage rolls and tried this one and they came out very good.


----------



## smokermacdonald (Sep 13, 2014)

Has anyone done cabbage rolls with either smoked cabbage, or smoked meat content?


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Sep 15, 2014)

Nice , my MIL does a kill Cabbage Roll , I love them . . . smoked would work , gotta let the leaves get soft anyhow , boiling or smoke.

Thanks for the recipe , I'll see if I can match the MIL's . (NOT)


----------



## bb53chevpro (Sep 29, 2008)

*Cabbage Rolls*
*3 to4 Heads of Cabbage (depending on size)*
*3 Medium onions**6 Cloves of garlic*
*2 Â½ Cups of Uncle Benâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]s Converted Rice*
*2 Tbls of Salt *
*1 Tbl of Black Pepper *
*1 Â½ Tbls of Seasonal Salt*
*2 Tbls of Fresh Hungarian Paprika*
*3 Lbs of Ground Pork*
*3 Lbs of Ground Beef*
*For Flavour add Pork Hocks or Ribs*
*Core out Cabbage and boil until cabbage leaves become soft and bendable*
*Chop onions and garlic together*
*Rice rinse with hot water until water is clear to reduce the starch*
*Add rice to the onions and garlic in large mixing bowl, add all meat and mix well*
*Add seasoning salt to mixture *
*Grab a cabbage leaf, a handfull of meat mix and roll into a neat cabbage roll.**Start with 1/2 roll around, then fold in sides, then finish rolling the balance*
*Place cabbage rolls in a large roasting pans with smoked hocks or ribs *
*Add water that was used to boil the cabbage so that the top row of rolls is touching water*
*Place the center leaves of cabbage on top of cabbage rolls to avoid burning*
*Bake at 350 Degrees for 1 Â½ hours*
*Rue*
*1/2 Cup of Flour*
*1 Tsp of Salt**4 oz. of Canola Oil*
*Brown flour, oil, and salt over medium heat, stirring frequently to a golden brown*
*Add 1 Â½ Tbls of Paprika to Rue*
*Add cold water to make just thin enough to roll off the spoon*
*Add one 700 ml of Spagetti Sauce*
*Add one 540 ml of Tomato Juice*
*Mix well*** If too thin add a can of Tomato paste*
*Remove top layer of cabbage and spread rue to cover the cabbage rolls *
*Add Rue and Place top layer of cabbage back to cover rolls and rue*
*cook for 1 hr*

*Sorry no pictures on this one. But they are great.*


----------



## cowgirl (Sep 29, 2008)

Andy, this sounds fantastic, can't wait to give them a try. Thank you so much for the recipe.


----------



## richtee (Sep 29, 2008)

Sigh... I miss my grandma. This is a REAL cabbage roll, folks. It's not an easy recipe- takes some dexterity and experience. But even if not perfect, it'll be great.


----------



## bb53chevpro (Sep 29, 2008)

Here is a picture of the rolls already finished. Found it one of my previous posts.
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...7&d=1202086259


----------



## cowgirl (Sep 29, 2008)

Andy... I so gotta make these.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Looks great! Thank you!


----------



## bassman (Sep 29, 2008)

Those look delicious!  I may have to try them.  Cooking for two is a little difficult, but I do have two freezers.


----------



## bb53chevpro (Sep 29, 2008)

And they do freeze well too. We have about 70 rolls in the freezer now.


----------



## lisacsco (Sep 29, 2008)

do you think they could be made without first boiling the cabbage?  will they cook as well?


----------



## mulepackin (Sep 29, 2008)

These look like, and the recipe sounds alot like what my grandma used to make. Again, if I can find time, I'll have to try these. Thanks.


----------



## waysideranch (Sep 29, 2008)

Andy those rolls look great.  I'll have to take your word.  My cooking skills probably couldn't pull those off.  Thanks for showing q-view.


----------



## chef_boy812 (Sep 29, 2008)

bb53,
That looks great, I can taste the memories now, even over the lump in my throat. I too miss grammy. when the church had thier fundraisers I remember the whole old lady crew turning out pan after pan of those tastey morsels. This is one of the family's lost recipes thank you, I have added it to the cookbook with credit to you. 

Richtee- Brother you are about 100 miles north of Toledo OH, Tony Packos makes a pretty mean cabbage roll, if just feel like driving instead of cooking. lol


----------



## bb53chevpro (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks to all that have viewed this.

Lisa, The purpose of boiling the cabbage first is to make the cabbage soft, and bendable. If this is not done, you will not be able to "roll" the cabbage without it snapping into 2 or more pcs.

Chef_boy. I have a few more Hungarian recipes that I will share that my grandmother and aunt has passed down. At this point they are not put on my pc. When I get a chance to do so, I will share them.


----------



## shellbellc (Sep 29, 2008)

Round here we call these halupki's.  I usually make once a year and different parties we go to serve them also.  I have a hunky friend who's mom makes them all the time...now I know you are going to turn your nose up on this, but he turned me on to putting a dollup of miracle whip on you plate and dipping it in the mw.  I thought it sounded disgusting too, but I tried it and it was excellent!!

BTW - my BIL is a caterer and he'll make these on request, instead of moiling his cabbage, he freezes it.  Says it make the leaves pliable without have to boil...haven't tried it yet be he does it all the time.


----------



## irish (Sep 29, 2008)

Sounds a lot like galumkis (polish version). Great in a crock pot.


----------



## jack2u2 (Sep 29, 2008)

My family is Polish and we had cabbage rolls on a regular basis. It has been a long time since I've had any, but your recipe has inspired me to get busy and make up a batch. Gonna have to buy extra cabbage though, so I can boil one batch and freeze the other. 
Thx for the recipe!


----------



## bb53chevpro (Sep 29, 2008)

Shellbellc, adding miracle whip doesn't like a bad idea..... I always plop a big scoop of sour cream on top of my cabbage rolls.   MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM- gooooood.


----------



## white cloud (Sep 29, 2008)

Boy those sure look good Andy, Thanks for the recipe. The wife and I just got done a few minutes ago making simple cabbage rolls ( not rolled ) in four foil pans to freeze. We still had a bunch of cabbage, onions and maters from the garden


----------



## alexy (Dec 29, 2013)

Bump to this one. I was looking for a recipie on here about dutch oven cabbage rolls and tried this one and they came out very good.


----------



## smokermacdonald (Sep 13, 2014)

Has anyone done cabbage rolls with either smoked cabbage, or smoked meat content?


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Sep 15, 2014)

Nice , my MIL does a kill Cabbage Roll , I love them . . . smoked would work , gotta let the leaves get soft anyhow , boiling or smoke.

Thanks for the recipe , I'll see if I can match the MIL's . (NOT)


----------

